# International fishing trips



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

You have a great fishery in that area but I don't think many Americans know about it. I used to do some work in Mexico so I was exposed to the area that way. I think most Americans think of your area as Cancun and a place to go for spring break not fishing. I have fished the lagoon area of Cancun but did not like it due to all the jet skiers blowing across the flats. I much prefer the central and southern portions of your state for fishing. Being I live in Florida I have access to Tarpon, Bonefish, and Permit by driving my car vs. getting on a plane and flying to Mexico. One thing that you do have in your area that are unique are Maya ruins and other ecotourist type attractions. If you are trying to get Florida anglers I would promote those for both the fishing and non-fishing family members. I think a better target market for you would be people who live in the mid-west of the US. They would have to get on plane no matter what. Here are some additional thoughts that you could use to promote your area:
1. Do you have a unique fishing experience that anglers can not get anyplace else. I would promote that.
2. Contact fly shops in the mid west and talk to owners to promote your area. When you talk to them have reasons why it is better to go to Quintana Roo than Florida and the Bahamas. You will be helping out the owners of these shops too because anglers that travel for trips like this usually spend more money in their local fly shops.
3. Get with your local tourist board if you have one and see if you can get advertising dollars to put adds online, or in magazines or newspapers (I don't know how other anglers are but I am just about 100% online to decide my trips).
4. Donate a free trip to an organization like CCA CCA for one of their fund raising drawings. CCA has many members that have the disposable income and desire to travel to good fishing destinations.
5. Post up fishing videos of your area on sites like this to create awareness of your area.

Good luck!


----------



## Capt Will Robins (Mar 31, 2020)

Viking1 said:


> You have a great fishery in that area but I don't think many Americans know about it. I used to do some work in Mexico so I was exposed to the area that way. I think most Americans think of your area as Cancun and a place to go for spring break not fishing. I have fished the lagoon area of Cancun but did not like it due to all the jet skiers blowing across the flats. I much prefer the central and southern portions of your state for fishing. Being I live in Florida I have access to Tarpon, Bonefish, and Permit by driving my car vs. getting on a plane and flying to Mexico. One thing that you do have in your area that are unique are Maya ruins and other ecotourist type attractions. If you are trying to get Florida anglers I would promote those for both the fishing and non-fishing family members. I think a better target market for you would be people who live in the mid-west of the US. They would have to get on plane no matter what. Here are some additional thoughts that you could use to promote your area:
> 1. Do you have a unique fishing experience that anglers can not get anyplace else. I would promote that.
> 2. Contact fly shops in the mid west and talk to owners to promote your area. When you talk to them have reasons why it is better to go to Quintana Roo than Florida and the Bahamas. You will be helping out the owners of these shops too because anglers that travel for trips like this usually spend more money in their local fly shops.
> 3. Get with your local tourist board if you have one and see if you can get advertising dollars to put adds online, or in magazines or newspapers (I don't know how other anglers are but I am just about 100% online to decide my trips).
> ...


Thank you fro the feedback, much appreciated. I cureently do a number of the things mentioned and all are successful. I was more posing the quesrion from the perspective of if Covid would affect peoples decisions to stay stateside or want to still travel, but with some form of self imposed restrictions.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Like the Xcalak area? This is my input.

the travel restrictions and panic from the government is probably slowing your business down more than people decision making. I don’t think people are halting their plans due to covid, it’s the fallout due to covid. I’d recommend advertising it’s a remote unpopulated area and the flights are cheap.
I don’t know your operation but one thing my wife and I see a lot in that area is fishing lodges where you are lodged near and eat with groups of other fisherman. That really turns us off, I think a lot of more conservative people like their privacy.

another thing with conservative people is that they question Mexico’s safety and have apprehension about speaking Spanish and such. We went to Campeche and went 9 days without meeting an english speaking person except the owner of the guiding business who we saw for a few minutes every other day. I speak Spanish so it was fine, but had that been my parents they would be very unhappy.

I think good multimedia would help as well. The area looks amazing, spend a few grand to get an amazing video to show them.

as for cost one thing Idid on my second trip to Campeche was I booked a guide for 4 days then took 2 days off and then went with the guide another 2. It extended my trip a bit with almost no cost, like 60 bucks for the hotel. I got to sleep in and rest my back. Then went out on my own hunt for fish for a couple hours both days just exploring. Wives like this more so it’s not just fishing, and it’s less intimidating when you look at the pricing. When it’s like a 3 day trip and 3 grand plus, I think a lot of everyday fisherman talk theirselves out of it. But 3100 for 5 days sounds so much better.
Just some of my thoughts.


----------



## Capt Will Robins (Mar 31, 2020)

Drifter said:


> Like the Xcalak area? This is my input.
> 
> the travel restrictions and panic from the government is probably slowing your business down more than people decision making. I don’t think people are halting their plans due to covid, it’s the fallout due to covid. I’d recommend advertising it’s a remote unpopulated area and the flights are cheap.
> I don’t know your operation but one thing my wife and I see a lot in that area is fishing lodges where you are lodged near and eat with groups of other fisherman. That really turns us off, I think a lot of more conservative people like their privacy.
> ...


Thanks for the input. Some really good points here. I am British and run my guiding business down hear with my Mexican girlfriend. We run wade trips in the Mahahual-Xcalak are and have just opened up the western side of the bay in the Chetumal area. Way more to see and do in Chet and it is far easier to reach as we have a main airport etc compared with Xcalak or others.

We have avoided the lodge route for similar points you mention. Sometimes that form is great but i find it can be too much. We are looking to do more of a boutique style lodge as a thought for 2 couples but it is a distant thought.

I also think that is a great idea on the extended day of a trip. Especialy for the wealth of things to do down here.

Again, thank you, really appreciated.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Where about in England are you from Will? Im From Lincolnshire


----------



## Capt Will Robins (Mar 31, 2020)

William Odling said:


> Where about in England are you from Will? Im From Lincolnshire


I am from East Yorkshire. A little ways north of Hull. Pretty much on your door step I would imagine. I ventured into lincs a number of times to fish a Toft when Andy used to manage the venue.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I have fished the Isla Blanca area on several occasions, the last time was about a year ago. It presented and incredibly affordable opportunity to have a great fishing destination trip. We stayed at one of the Cancun resorts, which can be booked pretty inexpensively all things considered, and the guide took care of transport to and from the resort. By not going the lodge route, I think you can help clients put together trips much more affordably. We combined a few days of fishing with a day of snorkeling with whale sharks and a day exploring the Mayan ruins. What I looked for in the fishing was ample opportunity at species I don't have local to me, and a guide that knows the fishery and puts in the work to put me in front of fish. Both guides that I used there have done that. Another attraction to the area vs say Florida is that the fishery you have seems considerably less pressured, on the days I fished we didn't see another boat in the places we were actually fishing. As to affordability I was able to get us both airfare and an all inclusive resort for less than I would have paid for just lodging pretty much anywhere in Florida, and the guide fees were a bit less than Florida guides, though I tipped him very well. I am a little leary to do a Mexico trip that would have me away from resort areas or well populated areas on my own, outside of the fishing. Covid has certainly changed a lot of things at the moment. I was supposed to be going to Belize for a diy trip next week but they still aren't allowing international flights in..


----------



## Capt Will Robins (Mar 31, 2020)

redchaser said:


> I have fished the Isla Blanca area on several occasions, the last time was about a year ago. It presented and incredibly affordable opportunity to have a great fishing destination trip. We stayed at one of the Cancun resorts, which can be booked pretty inexpensively all things considered, and the guide took care of transport to and from the resort. By not going the lodge route, I think you can help clients put together trips much more affordably. We combined a few days of fishing with a day of snorkeling with whale sharks and a day exploring the Mayan ruins. What I looked for in the fishing was ample opportunity at species I don't have local to me, and a guide that knows the fishery and puts in the work to put me in front of fish. Both guides that I used there have done that. Another attraction to the area vs say Florida is that the fishery you have seems considerably less pressured, on the days I fished we didn't see another boat in the places we were actually fishing. As to affordability I was able to get us both airfare and an all inclusive resort for less than I would have paid for just lodging pretty much anywhere in Florida, and the guide fees were a bit less than Florida guides, though I tipped him very well. I am a little leary to do a Mexico trip that would have me away from resort areas or well populated areas on my own, outside of the fishing. Covid has certainly changed a lot of things at the moment. I was supposed to be going to Belize for a diy trip next week but they still aren't allowing international flights in..


Glad to hear you have had really positive trips to Mexico. I agree, the budget friendly option really helps put us on the map, especially compared with other locations. Covid has been a real struggle on everyone, especially tourism sectors like the fly fishing trips and was an instigator for this question. I know all to well about the Belize issues currently. I live around 20 miles from their northern border. I have a pushpole and a few rods stuck over there until they eventually open their borders. It is worth pointing out, if you are still looking to get out, worth considering a trip to Mahahual. Lots of hotels and tourist/resort feel, along with all the restaurants and diving etc. The wade fishing and DIY is fantastic. I guide that area and am happy to pass on any knowledge if it is a route you would want to consider. Just last week i was fishing and landed a wade slam, along with a bunch of other species. Flights down here are very affordable currently as well which helps.


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

Off topic, but what happened to Ron Scheepstra?
Also would love to visit one day. Sounds like an amazing fishery.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

From what I have experienced a lot of people are still taking vacations but staying closer to home. 
I have had a few that cancelled their summer travel plans internationally but still decided to take a fishing trip here.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Twice fished out of Xcalak. 20 years ago when it was fantastic as a fishery and two years ago when it was "good" especially permit. Larger bones way back in. Even prior to Covid, I and my group became concerned of increased crime. Chetumal with the airport offers an advantage for sure. Regarding Covid it is absolutely a concern until an effective vaccine is administered. Good luck.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I’ll never step foot in Mexico again. I fished Mexico FW and SW since I was a kid until the government chained one of our US Marines to a jail cell bed because he was on the wrong road with firearms (a hunting shotgun) in his trunk had to make a U turn at the border and was arrested. This is well documented and by the way, the then President Obama sat on his hands and did absolutely nothing while the Mexican government disrespected our Country and everyone who has served in and supported our Armed Forces. That was the final straw but I have a couple of other reasons.

Also, while I was aboard the MV Royal Star on a San Diego based fishing trip in Mexican waters, a passenger had a stroke. We had to have a US Coast Guard at sea evacuation. An at sea evacuation is probably the most dangerous mission a helicopter aircrew executes. The Captain requested dockage permission Cedros Island and was denied. This entailed a 12 hour northern transit to get into CG rescue helicopter range. Each time a rescue helicopter is dispatched a C130 type aircraft is sent to orbit the area of the rescue in case the helicopter has a flight problem. The helicopter was sent from San Diego, the closest available support aircraft was sent from Anchorage AK. If we had been granted permission to dock at Cedros the man who had the stroke would have been in a San Diego hospital 14 to 20 hours earlier. Think about that for one second. The CG could have landed a Lear Jet rescue aircraft at Cedors’ airstrip and been back in San Diego in an hour.

The third reason I will never step foot in that country also involves a San Diego based sportfishing trip. While anchored just outside the bay at Cabo San Lucas (our live bait does not survive the polluted bay waters), I went with some of the crew to shore in an outboard powered inflatable to pick up some groceries for a pre trip (before passengers board) local flavor dinner. I was elected to stand guard over the dingy. While I was doing so some jackass comes up to me and asks if I want to buy some drugs. I told him to stop in his tracks, turn around and go back to the hole he came from (basically). I kept my eyes on him as he left and watched as he went around the corner of a building and meet up with two Mexican Federal Police. Had I bought drugs, the Mexican government would at minimum thrown me in jail and confiscated the 95’ MV Royal Star.

So I could be given a free trip or even be paid to go on a trip to Mexico and I would not go. It is a despicable place that the US has spent far too long treating them as friends IMO.


----------



## dawgdoc1 (Nov 8, 2008)

7WT said:


> Twice fished out of Xcalak. 20 years ago when it was fantastic as a fishery and two years ago when it was "good" especially permit. Larger bones way back in. Even prior to Covid, I and my group became concerned of increased crime. Chetumal with the airport offers an advantage for sure. Regarding Covid it is absolutely a concern until an effective vaccine is administered. Good luck.


Not to derail, but did you have a negative experience in Xcalak when you were there? I was there a few years ago and it seemed sooo sleepy that I actually felt safer, may've just been me being naive tho.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Drifter said:


> Like the Xcalak area? This is my input.
> 
> the travel restrictions and panic from the government is probably slowing your business down more than people decision making. I don’t think people are halting their plans due to covid, it’s the fallout due to covid. I’d recommend advertising it’s a remote unpopulated area and the flights are cheap.
> I don’t know your operation but one thing my wife and I see a lot in that area is fishing lodges where you are lodged near and eat with groups of other fisherman. That really turns us off, I think a lot of more conservative people like their privacy.
> ...


Agree. The lodge atmosphere is not my favorite, as the only fisherman in a family of 4. We go to Holbox and sometimes a hotel north of Punta Allen (Sol Caribe). I book a guide and fish some days. My family hangs on the Beach.

Interested to try Xcalak


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

dawgdoc1 said:


> Not to derail, but did you have a negative experience in Xcalak when you were there? I was there a few years ago and it seemed sooo sleepy that I actually felt safer, may've just been me being naive tho.


No problem in Xcalak. Driving down from Cancun, stopping for groceries is the concern. First time we actually took a boat from San Pedro but customs no longer available requires driving from Cancun


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

We arranged our own trip and stayed at Casa Paraiso. They arranged guides. Half price from other Xcalak arrangements. Excellent guides.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Capt Will Robins said:


> Thank you fro the feedback, much appreciated. I cureently do a number of the things mentioned and all are successful. I was more posing the quesrion from the perspective of if Covid would affect peoples decisions to stay stateside or want to still travel, but with some form of self imposed restrictions.


I 
Sorry Capt. Will on missing your question on the first pass. Speaking just for myself right now I would not travel anyplace by air to go fishing even if the trip was for free. I was supposed to go to Alaska this week to go fishing for salmon but I canceled it due to all the issues with covid (plus Alaska quarantine regulations). I know that airplanes themselves are pretty safe with the air circulating from top to bottom and cabin air being changed out every 2 to 4 minutes. What concerns me is all the other stuff like uber, taxis, airports, hotels... I am more conservative than most people about covid and the way I look at it being I am blessed with being in Florida with lots of great fishing options close by I choose at this time not to get on a plane. I wish you the best and hope more people will venture down to take advantage of your great fishery.


----------



## Capt Will Robins (Mar 31, 2020)

ianwilson said:


> Off topic, but what happened to Ron Scheepstra?
> Also would love to visit one day. Sounds like an amazing fishery.


Not sure of that name sadly. We are very fortunate with the variety down here. feel free to drop me a line if you decide to venture down. More than happy to share knowledge or help in booking a guide.


----------



## Capt Will Robins (Mar 31, 2020)

dawgdoc1 said:


> Not to derail, but did you have a negative experience in Xcalak when you were there? I was there a few years ago and it seemed sooo sleepy that I actually felt safer, may've just been me being naive tho.


Xcalak and many of the other smallertowns are very safe places. A great deal safer than most US towns. Sure there is crime around like anywhere, however I have never seen anything involving a tourist or hotel/lodging. They tend to keep themselves to themselves.


----------



## Capt Will Robins (Mar 31, 2020)

Stevie said:


> Agree. The lodge atmosphere is not my favorite, as the only fisherman in a family of 4. We go to Holbox and sometimes a hotel north of Punta Allen (Sol Caribe). I book a guide and fish some days. My family hangs on the Beach.
> 
> Interested to try Xcalak


There is some great diy and guided fishing options down there. The bay in particular has great fishing for a variety of species. If heading down that way, Chetumal may be a more interesting alternative. We fish out of the western side of the bay with zero angling pressure. Over this side we have very prolific Tarpon fishing for 60-100lbers most of the year, both sight fishing and also swinging streamers in the rivers or on sunk lines in the deeper water cenotes. We also have a great bonefish and permit fishery all around the bay. We tend to run clients over Xcalak way (30-40 mins) on calmer days to experience a bit of everything on their trip, having enjoyed the fishery on our side. Lots of great options in both locations though. I just prefer the variety of accommodation and things to do aside from fishing over this way.


----------



## Capt Will Robins (Mar 31, 2020)

Viking1 said:


> I
> Sorry Capt. Will on missing your question on the first pass. Speaking just for myself right now I would not travel anyplace by air to go fishing even if the trip was for free. I was supposed to go to Alaska this week to go fishing for salmon but I canceled it due to all the issues with covid (plus Alaska quarantine regulations). I know that airplanes themselves are pretty safe with the air circulating from top to bottom and cabin air being changed out every 2 to 4 minutes. What concerns me is all the other stuff like uber, taxis, airports, hotels... I am more conservative than most people about covid and the way I look at it being I am blessed with being in Florida with lots of great fishing options close by I choose at this time not to get on a plane. I wish you the best and hope more people will venture down to take advantage of your great fishery.


I completely understand and a wise choice, especially with what you have on your doorstep. Also the counties around Miami seem to have cases rising so avoidance isnt a bad idea


----------

